# What we really make🤔



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm disappointed it took me this much time to take a honest look at what I'm actually making... Just recently I start calculating it in a more clear and honest way.... Now I calculate it off how much do i make off a full tank of gas.... So my car is now taking $50 to fill up ...so the way I look at it I'm not making a dime until I get to $50.... So them days I only want to go out and make a quick $50.... I really have made $0 when want to make quick $100 I really have only made $50...... Today I have worked 13 hours non-stop and I made $200 ..giving the fact I have bought $50 worth for gas I'm really at $150 dollars... Which means I'm really making a little over $10 a hour... This really got me looking at ride-sharing and the gig economy a lot different 👀


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

You have posted over 2200 times in almost two years. You simply *can*'*t* be as gullible as the post above *pretends* you are.

Other readers: *Don*'t look at this user's recent history of threads started!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> You have posted over 2200 times in almost two years. You simply *can*'*t* be as gullible as the post above *pretends* you are.
> 
> Other readers: *Don*'t look at this user's recent history of threads started!


I'm not here to argue with you you so go pick your fight with someone else


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

If you are driving 13 hours a day you are netting way less than $200 per day

you just admit you spend $50 on a tank of gas
13 hours of Uber driving in a day you probably use most of that gas in just one day

so around $150 a day BEFORE you even consider

Wear and tear on your car

Using mileage deduction you probably make less than minimum wage and qualify for food stamps and free medical through your state

you would also be better off working at wal mart full time (seriously)

probably net more working just 8 hours there compared to 13 hours of Ubering For $200


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> If you are driving 13 hours a day you are netting way less than $200 per day
> 
> with Wear and tear on your car
> Using mileage deduction you probably make less than minimum wage and qualify for food stamps and free medical through your state


I have been told that i qualify for section 8... mostly because of the deduction...on paper I only make $2500 a year


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> You have posted over 2200 times in almost two years. You simply *can*'*t* be as gullible as the post above *pretends* you are.
> 
> Other readers: *Don*'t look at this user's recent history of threads started!


I guess like CRT my story and my reality don't make people like you happy so I shouldn't be allowed to tell my story and talk about my reality


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> I have been told there are qualify for section 8... mostly because of the deduction...on paper I only make $2500 a year


Section 8
Food stamps 
Free medical

you Probably qualify for all of the above


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I guess like CRT my story and my reality don't make people like you happy so I shouldn't be allowed to tell my story and talk about my reality


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Section 8
> Food stamps
> Free medical
> 
> you Probably qualify for all of the above


Sad part about it..being free from someone's time clock is still worth the trade off.. and I probably won't be getting a real job anytime soon... I have filled out application and got call backs... But at the last minute I decided I just cannot go back to hitting a time clock and not being free to do what I want to do when I want to do it


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

But you on the side of history where no one really cares about your opinion ..we are know what to expect coming from a guy like you


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm not here to argue with you you so go pick your fight with someone else


It's interesting that you choose to characterize my direct observation of fact as a "fight". That's classic victim mentality and persecution complex. Good luck with your pretending. Maybe you'll find some gullible ones to chomp on your fictional accounts.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> It's interesting that you choose to characterize my direct observation of fact as a "fight". That's classic victim mentality and persecution complex. Good luck with your pretending. Maybe you'll find some gullible ones to chomp on your fictional accounts.


Youre a great man and you have great things in your future👍


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Section 8
> Food stamps
> Free medical
> 
> you Probably qualify for all of the above


 my math isn't much better than umm.

But I don't feel poor. I live frugally. People should stop comparing themselves to others and stop thinking the grass is greener on the other side because it probably isn't.




Uberisfuninlv said:


> If you are driving 13 hours a day you are netting way less than $200 per day
> 
> you just admit you spend $50 on a tank of gas
> 13 hours of Uber driving in a day you probably use most of that gas in just one day
> ...


We don't work for walmart, because we have self respect.


----------



## CJuberTampa (Oct 14, 2014)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm disappointed it took me this much time to take a honest look at what I'm actually making... Just recently I start calculating it in a more clear and honest way.... Now I calculate it off how much do i make off a full tank of gas.... So my car is now taking $50 to fill up ...so the way I look at it I'm not making a dime until I get to $50.... So them days I only want to go out and make a quick $50.... I really have made $0 when want to make quick $100 I really have only made $50...... Today I have worked 13 hours non-stop and I made $200 ..giving the fact I have bought $50 worth for gas I'm really at $150 dollars... Which means I'm really making a little over $10 a hour... This really got me looking at ride-sharing and the gig economy a lot different 👀


$50.00 to fill up? What size gas tank, 10 gallons? Doesn't sound accurate.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

CJuberTampa said:


> $50.00 to fill up? What size gas tank, 10 gallons? Doesn't sound accurate.


Why doesn't that sound accurate? $6/gal * 10 gal = $60.

My refills are all just about $50.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Why doesn't that sound accurate? $6/gal * 10 gal = $60.
> 
> My refills are all just about $50.


We live in a time where some people got a extremely argumentative spirit...even if you say the sky is blue they're going to pick up fight with you just for the sake of arguing... In my area gas is about 4.69 one of my cars have a 10 gallon tank one has a 13 gallon tank..I never let either get completely empty....yet he want to come and call me liar that it takes me 50 to fill up...one takes $50 the other takes $40... How is that so unbelievable 🤔


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> I guess like CRT my story and my reality don't make people like you happy so I shouldn't be allowed to tell my story and talk about my reality


Same way you denigrate mine in every other thread where we've posted together.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> my math isn't much better than umm.
> 
> But I don't feel poor. I live frugally. People should stop comparing themselves to others and stop thinking the grass is greener on the other side because it probably isn't.
> 
> ...


Everyone with good corporate jobs that I talk to say they would love to be able to work on their own schedule


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> We live in a time where some people got a extremely argumentative spirit...even if you say the sky is blue they're going to pick up fight with you just for the sake of arguing.


Have you gone back and actually _READ_ your own posts?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

pwnzor said:


> Same way you denigrate mine in every other thread where we've posted together.


You are a great man that will continue to become greater 👍


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> Everyone with good corporate jobs that I talk to say they would love to be able to work on their own schedule


That's easy enough. Work hard, make your way to management and... set your own schedule. Like I do. 

New people around me and those below my position who decry the fact that "I come and go as I please", are too busy paying attention to everything besides what they should be, and are on the radar of my HR director almost immediately because of it.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> You are a great man that will continue to become greater


Now you're just blowing smoke. I'm not great, but trying to be as good as possible. My goal lies beyond this mortal shell.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> It's interesting that you choose to characterize my direct observation of fact as a "fight". That's classic victim mentality and persecution complex. Good luck with your pretending. Maybe you'll find some gullible ones to chomp on your fictional accounts.


It's a fight because no one asked for you to vocalize your direct observation...you can think someone's shoe are ugly as a "direct observation"...but walking up to them telling them you think their shoes are ugly is "picking a fight"


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

pwnzor said:


> Now you're just blowing smoke. I'm not great, but trying to be as good as possible. My goal lies beyond this mortal shell.


You will make history 😐


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

pwnzor said:


> Have you gone back and actually _READ_ your own posts?


😐


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm disappointed it took me this much time to take a honest look at what I'm actually making... Just recently I start calculating it in a more clear and honest way.... Now I calculate it off how much do i make off a full tank of gas.... So my car is now taking $50 to fill up ...so the way I look at it I'm not making a dime until I get to $50.... So them days I only want to go out and make a quick $50.... I really have made $0 when want to make quick $100 I really have only made $50...... Today I have worked 13 hours non-stop and I made $200 ..giving the fact I have bought $50 worth for gas I'm really at $150 dollars... Which means I'm really making a little over $10 a hour... This really got me looking at ride-sharing and the gig economy a lot different 👀


This may amaze you, but the amount of gas you use (and wear and tear), varies, with the amount you drive. Your quick $50 outing vs. your 13 hour $200 outing both have very different costs... in other words, you don't always burn the same $50 worth of gas depending on how long you work and how far you go!

For me, it's easiest for me to think in terms of what it costs me to drive a mile, then after each shift I look at how many miles I drove, and the associated cost, vs. what I earned. I calculate a bunch of metrics, but everyone's idea of ways to measure this seems to be different, so I won't go into a whole lot of details on that.

Also note that gas isn't your only expense. Unless you're my wife. When she's driving Uber (rare), she only has gas as an expense because I take care of the car payments, and all the maintenance and repairs LOL.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I guess like CRT my story and my reality don't make people like you happy so I shouldn't be allowed to tell my story and talk about my reality


ITS NOT REALITY IF YOU ARE ONLY ACCOUNTING FOR GASOLINE


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> This may amaze you, but the amount of gas you use (and wear and tear), varies, with the amount you drive. Your quick $50 outing vs. your 13 hour $200 outing both have very different costs... in other words, you don't always burn the same $50 worth of gas depending on how long you work and how far you go!
> 
> For me, it's easiest for me to think in terms of what it costs me to drive a mile, then after each shift I look at how many miles I drove, and the associated cost, vs. what I earned. I calculate a bunch of metrics, but everyone's idea of ways to measure this seems to be different, so I won't go into a whole lot of details on that.
> 
> Also note that gas isn't your only expense. Unless you're my wife. When she's driving Uber (rare), she only has gas as an expense because I take care of the car payments, and all the maintenance and repairs LOL.


Luckily Toyota makes a great car with minimum maintenance my 3 cars have a combined 850k miles...two burn oil to the point changing the oil is pointless I just add a quart once a month...the rest is just tires and breaks twice a year


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> ITS NOT REALITY IF YOU ARE ONLY ACCOUNTING FOR GASOLINE


😐


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Section 8
> Food stamps
> Free medical
> 
> you Probably qualify for all of the above


A straight jacket, a rubber room and a shot of Thorazine perhaps? 🤔


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> A straight jacket, a rubber room and a shot of Thorazine perhaps? 🤔


😐


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> Luckily Toyota makes a great car with minimum maintenance my 3 cars have a combined 850k miles...two burn oil to the point changing the oil is pointless I just add a quart once a month...the rest is just tires and breaks twice a year


So adding oil, and changing tires and brakes are free? And you got the car for free? You must be someone's wife then. LOLZ. Don't get flustered I'm just dicking with ya. But seriously, you have to look at all expenses.

Even if you claim mileage and therefore don't have to calculate depreciation, it still occurs. You are using up the car.

For example, if you buy a car for 10k that has 150,000 miles of life left on it, you are using up about 7 cents of that car's value every mile you drive. You are spending that money even though you don't see it at the time you are driving the mile. Another example, I use $500 worth of tires up every 50,000 miles. That's a penny a mile. 

It doesn't make any difference to me if you account for all your costs but it should matter to you. You are paying all the direct and indirect costs whether you think about them or not.

Not trying to be argumentative, just want you to open your eyes and see what really is.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> So adding oil, and changing tires and brakes are free? And you got the car for free? You must be someone's wife then. LOLZ. Don't get flustered I'm just dicking with ya. But seriously, you have to look at all expenses.
> 
> Even if you claim mileage and therefore don't have to calculate depreciation, it still occurs. You are using up the car.
> 
> ...


My cars are paid for but I get your point


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> My cars are paid for but I get your point


Understood, but you did pay for them. The fact that it occurred in the past, you still put that money out and you are using up its value currently.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Understood, but you did pay for them. The fact that it occurred in the past, you still put that money out and you are using up its value currently.


I got All my cars as a result of carjackings..haven't you heard..I'm a little hood rat 🙃


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I got All my cars as a result of carjackings..haven't you heard..I'm a little hood rat 🙃


LMAO at least you have a sense of humor. Anyway, no beefs, just throwing ideas out there for you to ponder. Fact is on a personal level you can look at this any way you want.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> LMAO at least you have a sense of humor. Anyway, no beefs, just throwing ideas out there for you to ponder. Fact is on a personal level you can look at this any way you want.


You make some good points...I think I said before I see what you are saying... It'll be too depressing to calculate what i make after maintenance and the depreciation on my cars


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> It'll be too depressing to calculate what i make after maintenance and the depreciation on my cars


Truest statement ever posted on this forum and it is the very reason many drivers don't think about this - because the conclusion is that actual profit is far lower than cash flow. If you earn $100 in fares, the whole $100 goes in your bank (cash flow). But if direct and indirect costs eat up half of it (just as an example, everyone's costs are different) than the profit is only $50. Much more depressing, indeed.

All that being said, my personal choice is to have eyes open and see things as they really are, and you are free to make your choice to only look at the aspects of it that you want.

And cash flow, while not the same as profit, is something that people often need. Make $100 to pay that electric bill, or $50 to fill the tank, or whatever. It serves a purpose.

I have some info somewhere that I got from @FLKeys a while back that helped me tremendously to see what my "real costs" are... I'll find it and share on here in a bit. For me, it wasn't quite as bad as I thought (bought car cheap, low maintenance, great mileage)... for others it may be worse than you thought.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Truest statement ever posted on this forum and it is the very reason many drivers don't think about this - because the conclusion is that actual profit is far lower than cash flow. If you earn $100 in fares, the whole $100 goes in your bank (cash flow). But if direct and indirect costs eat up half of it (just as an example, everyone's costs are different) than the profit is only $50. Much more depressing, indeed.
> 
> All that being said, my personal choice is to have eyes open and see things as they really are, and you are free to make your choice to only look at the aspects of it that you want.
> 
> ...


It's sad because all Lyft and Uber have to do is pay drivers a little better...what company pay less in 2022 than they did in 2014 ...gig companies that's who


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Figuring out your real costs per mile

Credit to @FLKeys for the original spreadsheet I derived this from.

-----

Total costs per mile include:

Cost of the Vehicle: total cost of purchase, including tax, plus interest over the life of the loan if you have a loan, divided by your best estimate of how many miles of life are left when you purchased it. This is the cost per mile of using up the vehicle’s life.

Cost of Insurance and Registration: Annual Insurance and Registration costs divided by the number of miles you typically drive in a year. This one is interesting because the more miles you drive, the cheaper it is per mile. Since the yearly costs are fixed.

Cost of Routine Maintenance: Oil Changes, Tire Rotations, Transmission and other fluid changes, Tires, Brakes, Rotors, etc. Cost of each, divided by number of miles driven between each. Add up all the per mile costs of each.

Cost of Non-Routine Repairs: This one is kind of a wild guess, in my case I assumed $2000 of unexpected repairs over vehicle life and divided it by the number of miles I expect the vehicle to last.

Cost of Fuel: For my purposes I use the current cost of fuel, because I’m looking at cents per mile to drive at current prices. Gas price divided by average miles per gallon.

Each of these 5 categories gives you a per mile cost, add them all up and you get your total per mile cost.

Just to show how this all breaks down, here are my calculations on my 2015 Honda Accord Hybrid which I bought 4 years old with 87,000 miles on it in 2019:

Cost of the vehicle: $15132.71 including tax. $2708.35 of interest over the life of the loan. Estimated remaining life at time of purchase 262,461 miles (I’m expecting 350k total life). So I’m using up $0.06798 per mile of the vehicle itself.

Cost of Insurance and Registration: $1026 per year insurance, $36 per year registration, with the number of miles I typically drive in a year this amounts to $0.02023 per mile.

Cost of Routine Maintenance: $500 set of tires every 50,000 miles, $500 brake job every 100,000 miles (it’s a hybrid, regenerative braking means the friction brakes are used much less), $100 fluid changes every 10,000 miles (oil change only is less but sometimes there is a transmission or coolant change, so $100 is an average). This all adds up to $0.025 per mile.

Cost of non-routine repairs: $2000 divided by vehicle life, about $0.00762/mile. (note that drivers who drive SUV’s will be higher, and drivers who don’t have a Honda or Toyota will likely be higher. @FLKeys original suggestion was $3000 or more. I arrived at $2000 by looking at actual receipts from actual repairs on my last two Honda Accords. Maintenance needy cars like an older VW Jetta, will be much higher. I can not say enough about Honda and Toyota reliablilty and low maintenance costs.

Cost of fuel: when I calculated this, it was $4.99 a gallon here and my Accord Hybrid gets a real-world average of 40mpg with me driving it. Yes, I know it’s supposed to be 48 according to the EPA but apparently the EPA doesn’t live in hilly Pennsylvania or maybe they drive slower than me or don’t use the Air Conditioner.

Adding all this up my cost per mile is $0.24558. I’m pretty happy with that.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Figuring out your real costs per mile
> 
> Credit to @FLKeys for the original spreadsheet I derived this from.
> 
> ...


My car suppose to get 38 mpg but I'm in a hilly area too and only getting 25 mpg at best


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

CJuberTampa said:


> $50.00 to fill up? What size gas tank, 10 gallons? Doesn't sound accurate.


You're not asking me, but just for grins:

My ride's fuel tank's capacity is 13.5 gallons.





__





2008 Ford Focus


Fuel Economy of the 2008 Ford Focus. Compare the gas mileage and greenhouse gas emissions of the 2008 Ford Focus side-by-side with other cars and trucks



www.fueleconomy.gov







> Your local Ford dealership wants to reassure you that the low fuel light appears when there is between 1 to 1.5 gallons of gas left in your tank based on historical measurements. Your fuel gauge detects a shortage when the ball inside your tank reaches the bottom but with fuel left to spare.











Marshal Mize Ford How Far Can My Ford Drive With the Low Fuel Light On? | Marshal Mize Ford Blog


Ever wonder how far you can go once that low fuel light kicks on in your Ford? Follow along as we provide some insight into this important question.




marshalmizeford.com





So, that means if I'm low, perhaps light has illuminated or is just about to do so, I'm adding only 11-12 gallon, at most, at about $4.20/gallon.

11 gallons: $46.20
12 gallons: $50.40


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Title: _What we really make_

Over 40 comments within 12 hours! Not bad.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Ummm5487 said:


> You make some good points...I think I said before I see what you are saying... It'll be too depressing to calculate what i make after maintenance and the depreciation on my cars


.72 cents a ODOMETER mile in costs, this includes everything needed to Uber, including taxes, phones, maintenance, tires, gas, and a replacement $40,000 vehicle or two $20k ones like MIT recommends using after 300,000 miles. Health insurance not included.

.25 mile for gas
.04 mile for fluids
.02 mile for tires
.07 mile for cleaning (daily car wash, 2x detailing)
.04 phone(s)
.03 insurance ($1600 year for max coverage)
.03 repairs (various, need to save)
.14 vehicle cost ($40k/300k miles)
.10 mile taxes (100k miles, 30k, 10k in taxes: 85k miles, 15k, 5k in taxes) 


So in order to generate an income a driver needs to make MORE on the meter, including tips, than the miles they drove that day. A dollar mile+ with apx 70% costs and 30% or about $20 a hour driving.

I followed this agenda and after 3.5 years and a little over 340,000 miles for Uber, have $60,000 saved in the bank.

Unfortunately of course Uber doesn't compensate even close to $1 a mile, much less than the .72 cents a mile required to operate a decent vehicle. Unless you have something they need, like an XL, even then it's crap.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm disappointed it took me this much time to take a honest look at what I'm actually making... Just recently I start calculating it in a more clear and honest way.... Now I calculate it off how much do i make off a full tank of gas.... So my car is now taking $50 to fill up ...so the way I look at it I'm not making a dime until I get to $50.... So them days I only want to go out and make a quick $50.... I really have made $0 when want to make quick $100 I really have only made $50...... Today I have worked 13 hours non-stop and I made $200 ..giving the fact I have bought $50 worth for gas I'm really at $150 dollars... Which means I'm really making a little over $10 a hour... This really got me looking at ride-sharing and the gig economy a lot different 👀


Yes it sure makes quite a bit of difference 
what market you are in and how much 
you can bring in per hour. 
If you can see cows or corn and
you dont get surges/quests.
you probably shouldnt be driving


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> .72 cents a ODOMETER mile in costs, this includes everything needed to Uber, including taxes, phones, maintenance, tires, gas, and a replacement $40,000 vehicle or two $20k ones like MIT recommends using after 300,000 miles. Health insurance not included.
> 
> So in order to generate an income a driver needs to make MORE on the meter, including tips, than the miles they drove that day. A dollar mile+ with apx 70% costs and 30% or about $20 a hour driving.


Taxes, phones, and replacement vehicle are NOT costs of driving the current vehicle. Which is fine, you can measure any metric you like, and as long as you understand what you are measuring your metric is useful to you. But it's not comparable to other drivers' metrics unless they are calculating the same thing you are.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> You have posted over 2200 times in almost two years. You simply *can*'*t* be as gullible as the post above *pretends* you are.


I stand corrected. Your top 5 forums of activity are:

Politics
Stories 
Complaints
Coronavirus
News 
You're spending your time in the wrong places because those aren't the forums where you'll become a student of the business.

You do want to be a student of the business, don't you?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> Taxes, phones, and replacement vehicle are NOT costs of driving the current vehicle


Yep, your burning out the present vehicle which needs to be paid off and save for the next, better vehicle. Taxes are costs at the end of the year which need to come from somewhere. Phones are a business expense as they are used majority of the time for ridesharing, heck I have TWO phones, one for backup/dead zones. 

If you want to just focus on current vehicle only, the IRS is now giving a .62 cents a mile tax credit, meaning they calculated that every mile one drives, they already were taxed .62 cents on other things, like gas, vehicle tax, repairs etc. Thus not taxing again.

Just calculating for burning out ones vehicle is stupid, because there are a lot of other costs involved that need to be taken into consideration.

If those costs are not covered, then the driver will eventually fail.

Very simple formula, make more on the meter each day than miles one drives = success.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> Figuring out your real costs per mile
> 
> Credit to @FLKeys for the original spreadsheet I derived this from.
> 
> ...


I think you are missing some important costs! How many traffic tickets do you get? How many under the table cash settlements do you make to prevent a collision from going to insurance?

Sadly when I have done the numbers my true operating expenses were $0.34 per mile when gas was $3/gal. $0.44 at $6/gal, due to my 30 mpg sedan.

Of course, my costs are higher than others, because I am a shit driver inept at following laws.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Yep, your burning out the present vehicle which needs to be paid off and save for the next, better vehicle. Taxes are costs at the end of the year which need to come from somewhere. Phones are a business expense as they are used majority of the time for ridesharing, heck I have TWO phones, one for backup/dead zones.
> 
> If you want to just focus on current vehicle only, the IRS is now giving a .62 cents a mile tax credit, meaning they calculated that every mile one drives, they already were taxed .62 cents on other things, like gas, vehicle tax, repairs etc. Thus not taxing again.
> 
> ...


It's semantics. Those three things ARE costs, but they are NOT cost of the current vehicle. When people talk about per mile costs, generally, they are talking about the cost of running the current vehicle. So for comparison purposes, it's useless for you to say $0.72 per mile and I say $0.25 per mile and someone else says $0.50 per mile if we're not all calculating the same thing.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> How many traffic tickets do you get?


Honestly I once briefly considered factoring these in until I realized that each citation is a trip to the courthouse for a half day to talk my way out. I'm 3/3 in Atlanta City court. I end up working those afternoons and evenings after leaving court so I just have the parking fee and one way miles to the courthouse. It's sufficiently infrequent and trivial that I don't factor it.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Ted Fink said:


> It's semantics. Those three things ARE costs, but they are NOT cost of the current vehicle. When people talk about per mile costs, generally, they are talking about the cost of running the current vehicle. So for comparison purposes, it's useless for you to say $0.72 per mile and I say $0.25 per mile and someone else says $0.50 per mile if we're not all calculating the same thing.


Right, why it should be the cost of doing business.

Newbies calculate only present vehicle costs, spend the rest and then are short when something comes up and they don't have the money to buy another vehicle.

This comes from the delusion that their present vehicle is going to last forever and or they will never get into an accident.

Prepare for the worst, the good will take care of itself.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> Title: _What we really make_
> 
> Over 40 comments within 12 hours! Not bad.


And you said I would never make it👀✊


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Drivers will also be in for an unpleasant surprise if they need to replace their old vehicle with a new(er) one right now.

I previously assumed I could get a replacement vehicle for $3000 of the same type, and the sweet spot for profit maximization was maybe around $10,000 for a vehicle allowing XL.

Right now a replacement vehicle of the same type as I currently have will cost me $8000, XL doesn't seem to make sense any more due to no long pickup fees and the same XL cars now costing $14,000, and if I want a decent Hybrd I'm looking at $17,000 for a used one. (Used to be able to get a used Prius for $8000 like 3 years ago!)


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Right, why it should be the cost of doing business.
> 
> Newbies calculate only present vehicle costs, spend the rest and then are short when something comes up and they don't have the money to buy another vehicle.
> 
> ...


Good Lord, let me try one more time.

YOU ARE RIGHT, the things you are talking about are definitely costs in your business.

I AM RIGHT, I'm talking specifically about per mile operating costs of the vehicle I'm driving.

BOTH ARE IMPORTANT.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> and if I want a decent Hybrd I'm looking at $17,000 for a used one. (Used to be able to get a used Prius for $8000 like 3 years ago!)


I'm looking at something like this one to replace my 2008 early next year (winter):






2010 Toyota Prius Two For Sale in Marietta, GA - JTDKN3DU5A0082446 - TrueCar


This 2010 Toyota Prius Two is for Sale in Marietta, GA. Price: $7,424 - Mileage: 186,348 - Color: Blue- Transmission: Automatic - VIN: JTDKN3DU5A0082446




www.truecar.com


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I previously assumed I could get a replacement vehicle for $3000 of the same type


Used market prices will return to pre-pandemic levels in spring 2023.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> And you said I would never make it👀✊


60 comments in 12h! You're a legend!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> 60 comments in 12h! You're a legend!


At least somebody notice 👍


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Total miles driven each day - divded by miles per gallon - times the price per gallon. Minus total earnings for the day. 

Your Free Will,... that is over. 

Oh wait, Happy days are here again.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm disappointed it took me this much time to take a honest look at what I'm actually making... Just recently I start calculating it in a more clear and honest way.... Now I calculate it off how much do i make off a full tank of gas.... So my car is now taking $50 to fill up ...so the way I look at it I'm not making a dime until I get to $50.... So them days I only want to go out and make a quick $50.... I really have made $0 when want to make quick $100 I really have only made $50...... Today I have worked 13 hours non-stop and I made $200 ..giving the fact I have bought $50 worth for gas I'm really at $150 dollars... Which means I'm really making a little over $10 a hour... This really got me looking at ride-sharing and the gig economy a lot different 👀


Are you still in RDU? If so, you really need to rethink when and where and how you are driving, $200 for 13 hours is a tragedy. I only drive part time, mostly Fri and Sat. nights but with incentives I'm easily grossing over 30 an hour for 20 to 30 hours of work.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> Everyone with good corporate jobs that I talk to say they would love to be able to work on their own schedule



Yes and I'm sure you would love to clear $300 a day when you drive, but the reality is when you work for someone you're kinda at their mercy. I get paid to do a job the company provides me with. If they offered me uber money to work when I feel like it I wouldn't work for them... I sure has heck am not complaining about the money I get paid to do my job. Would I like to run my own business... yes but that takes WAY more work than what I do now.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Are you still in RDU? If so, you really need to rethink when and where and how you are driving, $200 for 13 hours is a tragedy. I only drive part time, mostly Fri and Sat. nights but with incentives I'm easily grossing over 30 an hour for 20 to 30 hours of work.


I'm betting that the miles driven are considerably different (thus costs are different, thus margins are different), unless one of you is just bopping around willy nilly between trips.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

sidewazzz said:


> Yes and I'm sure you would love to clear $300 a day when you drive, but the reality is when you work for someone you're kinda at their mercy. I get paid to do a job the company provides me with. If they offered me uber money to work when I feel like it I wouldn't work for them... I sure has heck am not complaining about the money I get paid to do my job. Would I like to run my own business... yes but that takes WAY more work than what I do now.


Understandable...I guess it's all a mind thing.. because I say I'm free to do what I want but it's not like I'm sailing the Mediterranean or skiing in the French Alps.... Usually I'm just driving around until I'm dropped dead tired... It just knowing that I could take the day off or take the week off with no repercussions and without having to ask permission is priceless


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm betting that the miles driven are considerably different (thus costs are different, thus margins are different), unless one of you is just bopping around willy nilly between trips.


Nowadays i hold out for a dollar a mile... I usually get it consistently if I'm doing uber from the airport...or if I'm doing door dash... Some of door dash orders are $3 a mile...Lyft be low balling and away from the airports Uber low ball even more...theyll ping me with a trip that's 8 miles away going 8 miles for $6.50...thats 16 miles for $6.50..atleast Lyft try to make the pick up close by... people say I'm a horrible person for saying Uber and Lyft is ran by some terrible people...but I stand by that assessment...this is the crap Uber sends me


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> Which means I'm really making a little over $10 a hour...


Now that you know this ... what are you going to do about it?
1) Work harder, more hours.
2) Write letters to Uber and my Congressman, because _somebody's _got to _do _something about this. 
3) Post about it on forums.
4) Find better, fairer more suitable employment.

** You can choose more than one.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

roxanne77 said:


> EVERY ride is $1-2 future maintenance
> this is based on having $8,000 in repairs when I hit 4000 rides
> so it's a large poll sample. Older vehicle so no depreciation costs. It's been fully depreciated for about 4 years now.
> 
> ...


I smoked too much weed in my teens and early 20s to keep up with what you just posted... but I think I get the gist of it... You still making a good profit margin... From my calculations off of $50 in gas I profit between $150 and $200... As a guy who also used to sell weed ... that's not a bad flip...the other day my tank was empty on one of my cars and I was planning on swapping out into my other car so I didn't want to fill up the tank so I put $6 in and got me a gallon and a half...i was able to do do $35 worth of doordash trips off that 6 Dollars... I feel like that wasn't a bad flip


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm disappointed it took me this much time to take a honest look at what I'm actually making... Just recently I start calculating it in a more clear and honest way.... Now I calculate it off how much do i make off a full tank of gas.... So my car is now taking $50 to fill up ...so the way I look at it I'm not making a dime until I get to $50.... So them days I only want to go out and make a quick $50.... I really have made $0 when want to make quick $100 I really have only made $50...... Today I have worked 13 hours non-stop and I made $200 ..giving the fact I have bought $50 worth for gas I'm really at $150 dollars... Which means I'm really making a little over $10 a hour... This really got me looking at ride-sharing and the gig economy a lot different 👀


You are actually making less than 10 bucks an hour, you forgot your depreciation.

You make about ~7 bucks an hour if you drive without any promos or surges, jeez this conclusion was reached half a decade ago why are you surprised?



Heisenburger said:


> You have posted over 2200 times in almost two years. You simply *can*'*t* be as gullible as the post above *pretends* you are.
> 
> Other readers: *Don*'t look at this user's recent history of threads started!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> Nowadays i hold out for a dollar a mile... I usually get it consistently if I'm doing uber from the airport...or if I'm doing door dash... Some of door dash orders are $3 a mile...Lyft be low balling and away from the airports Uber low ball even more...theyll ping me with a trip that's 8 miles away going 8 miles for $6.50...thats 16 miles for $6.50..atleast Lyft try to make the pick up close by... people say I'm a horrible person for saying Uber and Lyft is ran by some terrible people...but I stand by that assessment...this is the crap Uber sends me
> View attachment 667780


Interesting, did you recently get that ping? I ask because most if not all of us in RDU get flat rate pings so that would have a dollar amount attached to it. The new format actually works better because you see where the pickup and drop off are, how many total miles to pickup + drop off, and what you are getting paid for the total trip. Makes it real easy to reject crappy pings. 

Whatever the case, I'm at a loss to understand why your numbers are so different from mine, perhaps hanging at the airport too much, only days, doing long trips to nowhere??? I do much better doing a lot of short trips than a few long ones, just saying. Summer is also a little harder here with school out but still on Friday night from 12:15AM to 3:10AM I pulled in $158 on 9 trips. Those 9 trips were also worth $2.40 a piece towards my 50 ride quest.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> .72 cents a ODOMETER mile in costs, this includes everything needed to Uber, including taxes, phones, maintenance, tires, gas, and a replacement $40,000 vehicle or two $20k ones like MIT recommends using after 300,000 miles. Health insurance not included.
> 
> .25 mile for gas
> .04 mile for fluids
> ...


A dollar a mile?

That is horrible.

Do you have private bookings?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Heisenburger said:


> Title: _What we really make_
> 
> Over 40 comments within 12 hours! Not bad.


Yeah.

Seems he appears with a shitload of posts and then disappears.

Guessing meth.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> .72 cents a ODOMETER mile in costs, this includes everything needed to Uber, including taxes, phones, maintenance, tires, gas, and a replacement $40,000 vehicle or two $20k ones like MIT recommends using after 300,000 miles. Health insurance not included.
> 
> .25 mile for gas
> .04 mile for fluids
> ...


Pay is garbage for sure especially with the high cost of gas. Food delivery is usually better if you hustle. Bigger payout and less mileage


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Now that you know this ... what are you going to do about it?
> 1) Work harder, more hours.
> 2) Write letters to Uber and my Congressman, because _somebody's _got to _do _something about this.
> 3) Post about it on forums.
> ...


I'm going to become a Chippendale dancers


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm going to become a Chippendale dancers


Ahh, ok.
Number 4


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm going to become a Chippendale dancers


Is that really you, Chris Farley?!?!?!🧐


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> Everyone with good corporate jobs that I talk to say they would love to be able to work on their own schedule


True!!! I so miss the flexibility and how there was no office politics and backstabbing BS.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Is that really you, Chris Farley?!?!?!🧐


Obviously not Chris Farley. And Farley has been dead for awhile as well as Patrick Swayze who was in the skit with him.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> True!!! I so miss the flexibility and how there was no office politics and backstabbing BS.


I remember how you *never* had to work any extra hours for the same pay (salary) just to keep the bosses from getting HR monkeys to watch your every move and keep you in line.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I think you are missing some important costs! How many traffic tickets do you get? How many under the table cash settlements do you make to prevent a collision from going to insurance?


None and None. I drive legally and carefully.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> I drive legally and carefully.


That's no fun at all!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> That's no fun at all!


Not true. Music up and speed down. I vibe with my pax. And they enjoy the smooth safe ride. Can focus on fun and/or goofy conversations.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> I remember how you *never* had to work any extra hours for the same pay (salary) just to keep the bosses from getting HR monkeys to watch your every move and keep you in line.


Yes, that’s when employers respected workers.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Bottom line, if you're not keeping a detailed spreadsheet of what you do with your vehicle, you'll never know your true cost of operations. Here's an example from a car I had a few years ago:









Payments, insurance, oil, tires, brakes, upgrades, every drop of fuel, all calculated against the total number of miles driven. $0.66 per mile for ALL miles driven. 

I do this every day for vehicles in my fleet, along with calculating how much I pay each individual for the time the spend doing the jobs I assign them. I know exactly how much it costs to have any given vehicle sitting there by the hour, versus how much it costs for me to send it down the road with up to 4 men doing a job at a location, the time it takes them to complete the job, and even how much it costs me to dispose of the debris from an installation based on the type of product being delivered. 










These numbers correlate to the actual tasks being performed so I can quote my customers within seconds when they give me the parameters of any given job. Below, we see that a 4 man job at our local university that takes three hours will net me almost $500 profit after covering all my expenses, which as you can see above, are accounted for.










Driving for Uber or Lyft is pretty much a losing proposition. I've done all the math. 

I'm hiring. No whiners allowed.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pwnzor said:


> Driving for Uber or Lyft is pretty much a losing proposition. I've done all the math.


Yeah, I wouldn't use a Spyder for Uber anyway. It's actually not even an eligible model.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't use a Spyder for Uber anyway. It's actually not even an eligible model.


Haha, I didn't... it's just that particular car had a lot of upgrades added to it so it highlighted my point. Things like new arm rests, suspension arms, intake and exhaust - not necessary to the operation of the vehicle, yet it added to the cost per mile because it was money spent. I actually still have the car, and the cost per mile was higher in the beginning. Now that I just drive it, the cost gradually keeps creeping downward even though the cost of gas is higher. 

That sheet has separate tabs for every vehicle I've owned in the last 15 years or so. My 2022 Hyundai Palisade Limited costs about the same per mile as the 18 year old Toyota. However my 2006 E350 cargo van is only about $0.27 per mile at roughly 15mpg.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> Everyone with good corporate jobs that I talk to say they would love to be able to work on their own schedule


They just can not afford to.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wil Mette said:


> They just can not afford to.


Yea, people with good corporate jobs are usually not interested in living like a near-homeless person and driving an Uber car.
They funny that way.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

People with good corporate jobs like to patronize us lowly Uber drivers by saying how lucky we are to work our own schedule. When I tell them I work full time as a shipping supervisor and just do rideshare on the side for beer and golf money, their condescending attitude changes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mcwharthog said:


> their condescending attitude changes.


Sure it does.
They become slightly jealous.
They wish they could spend what little time they have off driving gangbangers around for less than minimum wage.

.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Sure it does.
> They become slightly jealous.
> They wish they could spend what little time they have off driving gangbangers around for less than minimum wage.
> 
> .


I'm in a bang, with a gang, they got to catch me if they want me to hang #AC/DC


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> driving gangbangers around


Gangbangers gotta eat too, ya know!


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, people with good corporate jobs are usually not interested in living like a near-homeless person and driving an Uber car.
> They funny that way.


I have found them to be the most miserable people


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I have found them to be the most miserable people


Who? The corporate types or the near-homeless-ubers?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Who? The corporate types or the near-homeless-ubers?


Corporate type... I don't see a lot of miserable uber drivers... When you go to the Uber lot at the airport all you see is laughter


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> Corporate type... I don't see a lot of miserable uber drivers... When you go to the Uber lot at the airport all you see is laughter


That's cuz they all be smokin weed in da queueue


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

roxanne77 said:


> I let riders know what we really make at least 5 times a day.
> Canceled.
> 
> View attachment 667964


What's a "legal wage"?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> What's a "legal wage"?


I speculate that it is a wage that is equal to or above the minimum amount published in the Roxanne Revised Statutes listed in the link she sends to the passengers.

Presumably an amount greater or equal to the payout for an airport ride. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

roxanne77 said:


> vary's by state
> but typically around $15 per hour


I can only assume you're referring to each state's minimum wage. *Only* California is at $15. *Every* other state is lower. $12 is reportedly a national average despite employers in many states still getting by only paying a 2009 poverty rate of $7.25.

State Minimum Wages 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minimum_wage_in_the_United_States 




roxanne77 said:


> 90+% of trips on x don't pay it


90% of trips aren't exactly an hour long. So what's your point?


----------



## joecochran1737 (7 mo ago)

If you're going through a tank a day and you're only getting 200 either you don't understand how to maximize your profits or your market is just bad.


----------



## Rideshare drv (Aug 8, 2019)

As a former rideshare driver And currently an independent contractor on a different line of work,
I can tell for sure working as a rideshare driver these days you will go broke .
As we all know cost of fuel has risen in some cities past the 7.00 dollar mark and very few are under the 6.00 dollar mark there is no way you can make money at a .030 cents per mile.
Forget about the IRS miles credit that should not be count as part of your income.
What only counts is how much you make after ALL expenses.
Let me give you couple of examples ;
I will be using California income/expenses formula.
If you are a person employed by a company as an employee,
And you have to drive 20 miles on a daily basis to get to work and 20 to go home that equals 80.miles per day.
And your average income is 17.00 dollars per hour x 8 hours your shift That equals 136.00 per day minus taxes that leaves you with 120.00 in your pocket as a regular employee. (And notice I am using a low income figure)
Assuming you are driving a small car like most rideshare driver you gas expense is one gallon to go to work as an employee.that leaves you with 650.00 in you pocket in a weekly basis after deductions including 50.00 in gas Now let's use the second example : As a true independent contractor like my self in the line of work I do I spend exactly 53.00 per tank and drive about 200 miles to the job site and 200 miles to get home but on that trip a made 1200.00 dollars and it took me 7 hours to finish the job plus the 5 hour drive home equals 12 hours total now that comes to 100.00 Per hour equals 1200. Minus 53 of gas and minus taxes that leaves me with 800.00 in my pocket for one day of work multiply that for 5 days per week that equals 4 thousands per week after all deductions. Vs lousy rideshare driver income working 12 to 13 hours per day driving a whole bunch of dead miles and spending gas like crazy and on top of that the tear and wear in your car and flipping between apps trying to make ends meat.and after all expenses including taxes that leaves you with very little and sometimes with almost zero dollar income per day. So now you people reading this article! is it really worth it to keep driving as a rideshare driver for those apps and the only ones getting richer are those CEO's while you keep sinking deeper and deeper every time you turn on that app?
Do the math and if you still keep driving for those apps then Do Not complain. Period.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rideshare drv said:


> As a former rideshare driver...


...you have no valuable perspective on what's happening with the market in summer 2022, so your opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I am the top thread creator in three different categories at the same time... I am legend.. give me my flowers


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm disappointed it took me this much time to take a honest look at what I'm actually making... Just recently I start calculating it in a more clear and honest way.... Now I calculate it off how much do i make off a full tank of gas.... So my car is now taking $50 to fill up ...so the way I look at it I'm not making a dime until I get to $50.... So them days I only want to go out and make a quick $50.... I really have made $0 when want to make quick $100 I really have only made $50...... Today I have worked 13 hours non-stop and I made $200 ..giving the fact I have bought $50 worth for gas I'm really at $150 dollars... Which means I'm really making a little over $10 a hour... This really got me looking at ride-sharing and the gig economy a lot different 👀


I used to be very active on this site, I've been with Uber for 7 years, well I'm back I guess I will start participating again, I see still the same bullshit of everyone talking about the depreciation and the cost of doing Uber and what their real income is, I don't see anyone else that has a job deducting their actual income from what they have to spend money on everyday to do their job, the fact is no matter what job you have you're going to have to deduct expenses, I live in the Inland Empire so if your job is in LA or in San Diego guess what bucko, you still have to deduct the gas it takes you to commute to work and back every day, and if you're a single mom or single father with a child or significant other that work you're still going to have to deduct daycare maybe even a person to help keep your house clean while you and your significant other work, are you going to deduct from your expensive doing your job also, if you're somebody who does nothing more than flip burgers at McDonald's are Works in a warehouse and don't have a car do you think that person deduct his bus pass and the money he spends for lunch from his actual paycheck and says this is my actual income, only ones out here doing that is Uber and Lyft drivers, the only thing important at the end of the week or end of the month is if you can pay your bills, all the other stuff is Cry Me a River.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> I used to be very active on this site, I've been with Uber for 7 years, well I'm back I guess I will start participating again, I see still the same bullshit of everyone talking about the depreciation and the cost of doing Uber and what their real income is, I don't see anyone else that has a job deducting their actual income from what they have to spend money on everyday to do their job, the fact is no matter what job you have you're going to have to deduct expenses, I live in the Inland Empire so if your job is in LA or in San Diego guess what bucko, you still have to deduct the gas it takes you to commute to work and back every day, and if you're a single mom or single father with a child or significant other that work you're still going to have to deduct daycare maybe even a person to help keep your house clean while you and your significant other work, are you going to deduct from your expensive doing your job also, if you're somebody who does nothing more than flip burgers at McDonald's are Works in a warehouse and don't have a car do you think that person deduct his bus pass and the money he spends for lunch from his actual paycheck and says this is my actual income, only ones out here doing that is Uber and Lyft drivers, the only thing important at the end of the week or end of the month is if you can pay your bills, all the other stuff is Cry Me a River.


👀


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm not here to argue with you you so go pick your fight with someone else


Is this the guy with posts of 3k every week...yep


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rideshare drv said:


> As a former rideshare driver And currently an independent contractor on a different line of work,
> I can tell for sure working as a rideshare driver these days you will go broke .
> As we all know cost of fuel has risen in some cities past the 7.00 dollar mark and very few are under the 6.00 dollar mark there is no way you can make money at a .030 cents per mile.
> Forget about the IRS miles credit that should not be count as part of your income.
> ...


I stopped reading when I saw that 20 plus 20 equals 80.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Is this the guy with posts of 3k every week...yep


Actually my reaction score is lower than average meaning I hardly post here.....it's just that I'm such a natural prolific writer and entertainer that when I create a thread it becomes the top thread on this site...I'm #1 in 3 different categories....I'm better than Elvis 😎


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rideshare drv said:


> As a former rideshare driver And currently an independent contractor on a different line of work,
> I can tell for sure working as a rideshare driver these days you will go broke .


You can't tell them anything.
Not yet.
They'll figure it out.
But first ... they will whine here and threaten lawsuits.


Heisenburger said:


> ...you have no valuable perspective on what's happening with the market in summer 2022, so your opinion is irrelevant.


See what I mean Rideshare? You haven't been getting butt-****ed for the last two years so YOU are the stupid one. Out of touch. 
Forget your Econ 101 classes.
Forget the skills you have in reading and understanding an Income/Expense Report.

Go with your feeeelings.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I live in the Inland Empire so if your job is in LA or in San Diego guess what bucko, you still have to deduct the gas it takes you to commute to work and back every day,


Yep ! I use to work in Long Beach, a 130 round trip commute 5 days a week, thank god for second shift hrs. The last peak at 4.59$ a gallon it was costing me 450$ a month just for gas in a 35mpg car. The big difference the job was paying, at the time was 35-38 hr. Forced into retirement 8 yrs later at 44$ an hr. I miss the job, not the commute. And look at me now, still driving an average of 33K like before UGH !.... But I'm not sitting here complaining.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yep ! I use to work in Long Beach, a 130 round trip commute 5 days a week, thank god for second shift hrs. The last peak at 4.59$ a gallon it was costing me 450$ a month just for gas in a 35mpg car. The big difference the job was paying, at the time was 35-38 hr. Forced into retirement 8 yrs later at 44$ an hr. I miss the job, not the commute. And look at me now, still driving an average of 33K like before UGH !.... But I'm not sitting here complaining.


Yes I remember when I first moved to Moreno Valley, I was friends with one of my neighbor's their job was in Manhattan Beach from Moreno Valley, I don't know the exact miles but let's say its 120 to 140 miles round-trip, I never heard her once say my God my paychecks $1,000 or 1500 or whatever but I actually make one or two hundred less because I have to pay for gas to get to work or cost me fifty something cents per mile to move my car back and forth to work, normal working person don't think about that they just look at how much money they make and if they can pay their bills that's it, it's only uber/lyft drivers out here talk this nonsense, about depreciation and the cost to maintain and move their car, everything depreciate every piece of equipment you use for business appreciate you can be running a food truck and buy the food truck brand new guess what that food truck depreciates every time you drive it to the location and use it, the fryer he's making the burritos on or making the hamburgers on also depreciate someday is going to have to buy a new one that's the cost of doing business.

Just bought a 2017 MKZ Hybrid Reserve, from CarMax with full Max care service warranty, in about three or four years I'll sell the car, yeah I can probably only get about $8,000 or $10,000 for it when I sell it but guess what that's a down payment for another car a nice down payment, that's the cost of doing business.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's also why I became an Amsoil dealer in 1988, for the benefit of the 25,000 mile service life. As it extended my oil changes from once a month or 1.5 months to 8 months. Saved me time and money. Rolled up 1.1 million miles between 3 Honda Accords. Between 1988-2014.

I would have when to work at Space X but it was in El Segundo adding another 20 miles to the commute. Looking back, perhaps I should have.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

bobby747 said:


> Is this the guy with posts of 3k every week...yep


Look at your stats compared to mines and tell me can you feel the delusion running through
















your veins


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> Yes I remember when I first moved to Moreno Valley, I was friends with one of my neighbor's their job was in Manhattan Beach from Moreno Valley, I don't know the exact miles but let's say its 120 to 140 miles round-trip, I never heard her once say my God my paychecks $1,000 or 1500 or whatever but I actually make one or two hundred less because I have to pay for gas to get to work or cost me fifty something cents per mile to move my car back and forth to work, normal working person don't think about that they just look at how much money they make and if they can pay their bills that's it, it's only uber/lyft drivers out here talk this nonsense, about depreciation and the cost to maintain and move their car, everything depreciate every piece of equipment you use for business appreciate you can be running a food truck and buy the food truck brand new guess what that food truck depreciates every time you drive it to the location and use it, the fryer he's making the burritos on or making the hamburgers on also depreciate someday is going to have to buy a new one that's the cost of doing business.
> 
> Just bought a 2017 MKZ Hybrid Reserve, from CarMax with full Max care service warranty, in about three or four years I'll sell the car, yeah I can probably only get about $8,000 or $10,000 for it when I sell it but guess what that's a down payment for another car a nice down payment, that's the cost of doing business.


People who are deliberate and consious of their money do consider their commute and the cost when they are taking a new job. Also, your vehicle costs are a much higher percentage of your "salary" when you are driving rideshare so that argument of yours is drivel. 
Now, lets consider depreciation and maintenance. I take it, your contention is we should just ignore it. And yet, what you just did was to prepay some of your maintenance costs by buying that warranty. Should you not consider the warranty as a cost of doing business (i.e. dividing by 36 to apply its monthly cost to your expenses. Does running your vehicle down to a value of 8 to 10K not count as a cost of doing business? 
Yes, the food truck and fryer are worth a little bit less each time you use them and have to be replaced at some point. Do you just ignore that, or add a little to your prices so you have the money to replace them when the time comes? The fact that everything depreciates and is a cost of doing business is exactly the point, not the reason to ignore it.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> Look at your stats compared to mines and tell me can you feel the delusion running through
> View attachment 668100
> 
> View attachment 668099
> ...


Only 113 points?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

**** reaction score. I drive for the money. I used to tell people how to earn better. NOGAF. So I stopped with all the ants. Its 3.15pm on a friday. I am done for the weekend 5 days for me.
My city has Elton John here 2nt. Dave matthews fri sat. No one gives a shit. I wont do 6 and 7 days. I dont need to .I take a concert goers on a $150 xl ride. I get $80. Screw that.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> **** reaction score. I drive for the money.


Go Bobby! Reaction score is right up there with Uber Pro Points - you can't spend it. Comparing reaction scores on an internet forum is like arguing about whose richard is bigger...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> Go Bobby! Reaction score is right up there with Uber Pro Points - you can't spend it. Comparing reaction scores on an internet forum is like arguing about whose richard is bigger...


...


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Go Bobby! Reaction score is right up there with Uber Pro Points - you can't spend it. Comparing reaction scores on an internet forum is like arguing about whose richard is bigger...


He's keep repeating how much I post here when he post literally 700 percent more than me....


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> He's keep repeating how much I post here when he post literally 700 percent more than me....


Don't bring me into it... I'm just agreeing that reaction score means nothing. You get so emotional. Smoke some cabbage bro.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> Don't bring me into it... I'm just agreeing that reaction score means nothing. You get so emotional. Smoke some cabbage bro.


Gaslighting 101... I'm gracefully bowing out... yall enjoy✌


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

roxanne77 said:


> point is its 90% illegal requests to human traffic labor
> only 10% of rides if that pay minimum wage after all costs
> and that aint legal
> im pretty sure my states minimum wage is 15 and its not cali I dont know i dont follow that stuff nor would consider working for it
> ...


That's simply nonsense. Please put away the crack pipe before commenting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## J King (Jan 2, 2022)

bobby747 said:


> Is this the guy with posts of 3k every week...yep





Judge and Jury said:


> I stopped reading when I saw that 20 plus 20 equals 80.


🤣


Ummm5487 said:


> He's keep repeating how much I post here when he post literally 700 percent more than me....


Who cares? Why are you guys talking about other people's posts? That's not discussion. Total waste of time.
I like this forum because I do learn a lot from the contributors, but other than for
entertainment, the back and forth is awful.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

J King said:


> 🤣
> 
> Who cares? Why are you guys talking about other people's posts? That's not discussion. Total waste of time.
> I like this forum because I do learn a lot from the contributors, but other than for
> entertainment, the back and forth is awful.


Well you are the authority


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

J King said:


> 🤣
> 
> Who cares? Why are you guys talking about other people's posts? That's not discussion. Total waste of time.
> I like this forum because I do learn a lot from the contributors, but other than for
> entertainment, the back and forth is awful.


When a poster includes a lot of dollar signs, figures and calculations in their posts:

But the very first instance of basic math is incorrect:

How can you trust any of their analysis that follows?


----------



## donoceanhigh (Apr 12, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> I'm disappointed it took me this much time to take a honest look at what I'm actually making... Just recently I start calculating it in a more clear and honest way.... Now I calculate it off how much do i make off a full tank of gas.... So my car is now taking $50 to fill up ...so the way I look at it I'm not making a dime until I get to $50.... So them days I only want to go out and make a quick $50.... I really have made $0 when want to make quick $100 I really have only made $50...... Today I have worked 13 hours non-stop and I made $200 ..giving the fact I have bought $50 worth for gas I'm really at $150 dollars... Which means I'm really making a little over $10 a hour... This really got me looking at ride-sharing and the gig economy a lot different 👀


Why do you thinkbthe drivers did not come back after Covid... Even if gas prices go down there's no great profit in doing this you forgot to add in car insurance maintenance. Maintenance permits. In the car itself


----------



## WillDrive (Sep 20, 2020)

Rideshare drv said:


> As a former rideshare driver And currently an independent contractor on a different line of work,
> I can tell for sure working as a rideshare driver these days you will go broke .
> As we all know cost of fuel has risen in some cities past the 7.00 dollar mark and very few are under the 6.00 dollar mark there is no way you can make money at a .030 cents per mile.
> Forget about the IRS miles credit that should not be count as part of your income.
> ...


This is one of the dumbest posts I ever read. Your math is a complete joke. I could go through your incorrect logic and incorrect calculations but it is not worth my time. Enjoy your 4000 a week, like any of us believe that either.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rideshare drv said:


> trying to make ends meat


🤣


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

Rideshare drv said:


> As a former rideshare driver And currently an independent contractor on a different line of work,
> I can tell for sure working as a rideshare driver these days you will go broke .
> As we all know cost of fuel has risen in some cities past the 7.00 dollar mark and very few are under the 6.00 dollar mark there is no way you can make money at a .030 cents per mile.
> Forget about the IRS miles credit that should not be count as part of your income.
> ...


Dude. Is English your 3rd language? It's wear and tear... and it's making ends meet. Not meat, you meathead


----------

